# Red lentil recipes?



## granniero (Oct 9, 2009)

I have used brown lentils for years to make a soup with sausage,onion,bell pepper and tomatoes. Recently got a bag of red lentils at the health food store.These are smaller than the brown ones. Does anyone use these and how? Have found a barley and lentil soup and a marinated lentil salad on the net. Any other suggestions?  Thanks. Rosemary in hot Florida


----------



## merstar (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a great recipe for Curry-Lentil Soup from Cuisine At Home. Several others have tried it and also loved it. I can PM it to you, along with my notes. Let me know.
(Note: these cook faster than the brown ones).


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 9, 2009)

I usually put lentils in vegetable soup.


----------



## merstar (Oct 9, 2009)

Some others to check out that sound good:

Curried Red-Lentil Stew with Vegetables Recipe at Epicurious.com

Red Lentil Curry - All Recipes

Red Lentil and Sweet Potato Curry: Recipe of the Week : TreeHugger


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 9, 2009)

I REMEMber having a red lentil soup at both and Indian restaurant and a middle eastern restaurant.  Both were great, but I have no recipes of either .


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 9, 2009)

If you are interested in a red lentil dal recipe you can send me a Private Message.  In India we also make a kichdi (risotto of India) that I make with rice and red lentils will numerous spices and veggies.  It is extremely healthy and filling I can also send you that recipe if you need a Private Message.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 9, 2009)

Red lentils are wonderful.  Just keep in mind that they cook a bit quicker than brown lentils.  Other than that - no worries.


----------



## JJSH (Oct 22, 2009)

Another great thing about red lentils is that they break down to a kind of 'mush' if cooked for a long time, which is great in a stew for thickening it. I often use them in my crock pot for this reason. If you are short of meat, and want to add something that will both thicken and ann protien to a stew, red lentils are an exccellent choice. Word of caution, however, if you have got used to adding minimal liquid to your crock pot, as it doesn't evaporate like it would in an oven, you might need to reconsider your ammounts as the lentils soak a fair amount up.


----------



## vyapti (Oct 22, 2009)

As JJSH said, red lentils turn to mush and that makes them a great, healthy additive to soup.  Here's a red lentil & tomato soup that is one of my favorites:


----------



## sarah (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you ever tried a DAHL RICE recipe?
Dahl is lentil in urdu.Its a dish of curried red lentils served over boiled basmati rice,and pickles and salad on the side.Its very healthy,light and filling,and tastes wonderful.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 23, 2009)

red lentils are awesome...quick cooking and puree nice and smooth for great soups.  Cook lentils in broth of choice with chopped carrot onion celery, puree when done (about 1/2 hour) add potatoes sausage (like kielbasa) chopped kale, and you have a great fall winter soup!


----------

